# help with 28c tires for roadbike



## dorin (Aug 11, 2016)

*help with 700x28c tires for roadbike*

hi there, my first post here, i did use the search but i couldn't find any concrete answer.

i started this year cycling, bought a Merida Scultura 5000 with Ultegra components, love it, have already 2'4k km in 4 months, several 100km rides and getting ready for the first century.

as i will upgrade to a Specialized Tarmac D2i, i would like to convert the Merida to a cross bike, and i'd like to add 28c tires for the unpaved routers we have in Switzerland.

yesterday i tried Continental GP 4000S II 700x28c and they are about 1mm too big "rolling" on the fork.:mad2:

do you know any 700x28c tires that have a lower profile, not as tall, or maybe less round i could use for the gravel roads? The 25c (700x25c) are way to narrow and sinking in deep gravel

Many thanks for your advices
Dorin


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes, they're called 25 or 26mm tires.


----------



## dorin (Aug 11, 2016)

I did mention conversion to cross and that I want to use 28 tires right?!

I asked for help, if you cannot give an answer to my question then maybe is better to refrain yourself, at best your answer can be seen as useless


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

In my opinion, the best 28mm clincher road tire is the *25mm* Continental Grand Prix 4 Seasons. It measures out to just under 28mm (depending on rim width), and is a great, long wearing, high thread count, all around tire.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

dorin said:


> I did mention conversion to cross and that I want to use 28 tires right?!
> 
> I asked for help, if you cannot give an answer to my question then maybe is better to refrain yourself, at best your answer can be seen as useless


His point is that if 28 mm tires are too big, then you need to use narrower tires. We understand the desire to use a 28 mm tire, but if it doesn't fit in your frame then the answer is to use narrower tires. 

There is a lot of discussion about actual tire width vs. marketed tire width but there doesn't seem to be a single place you can go to get the "real" tire width. Of course this is compounded because of the different rim widths out there and so there are a lot of permutations and combinations.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

dorin said:


> I did mention conversion to cross and that I want to use 28 tires right?!
> 
> I asked for help, if you cannot give an answer to my question then maybe is better to refrain yourself, at best your answer can be seen as useless


He did answer your question, a 28mm tire that isn't 28mm's ceases to be a 28mm tire in anything but name only. If you find a 28mm tire that measures 26mm wouldn't that be, in the real world, a 26mm tire.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Migen21 said:


> In my opinion, the best 28mm clincher road tire is the *25mm* Continental Grand Prix 4 Seasons. It measures out to just under 28mm (depending on rim width), and is a great, long wearing, high thread count, all around tire.


My experience is that 4 seasons typically run narrow. I almost suggested a 28mm 4 seasons, but I have no experience with the 28mm GP4000SII to know if it runs similarly small.

To the OP, do not get hung up on tire sizes. You can only run what fits. You might find that your frame will not fit any 28mm tire and will have to find another frame/fork for your cross desire.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

dorin said:


> I did mention conversion to cross and that I want to use 28 tires right?!
> 
> I asked for help, if you cannot give an answer to my question then maybe is better to refrain yourself, at best your answer can be seen as useless


Putting 28mm tires on a bike designed for road racing doesn't "convert" it to a cross bike.


Continentals generally run oversize. Put a caliper on those 28's and they're probably around 29-30mm. 25mm continentals will be around 26-27mm. I agree with Migen, 25mm GP 4 seasons are a great all around tire. 



> do you know any 700x28c tires that have a lower profile, not as tall, or maybe less round i could use for the gravel roads? The 25c (700x25c) are way to narrow and sinking in deep gravel


If 25's are way too narrow, I don't think 28's are going to help much if the gravel is that deep.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

dorin said:


> I did mention conversion to cross and that I want to use 28 tires right?!
> 
> I asked for help, if you cannot give an answer to my question then maybe is better to refrain yourself, at best your answer can be seen as useless


What about my post is useless? Don't overreact because I gave an answer you didn't want to hear. As someone else posted if the tire doesn't measure 28mm it's not a 28 no matter what it says on the sidewalk. Turning a road bike into a cx bike never works...not enough room for tires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Challenge makes a nice 27mm tire and last I checked there were plenty of 27mm Paves still for sale. No idea if they are smaller than the 28mm you tried. If they fit just take a felt tip and change the 7 to an 8 and you'll have what you want. A tires that fits and says 28 on the side.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> Yes, they're called 25 or 26mm tires.


A newbie used the search function *and* posted in the correct subforum on the first shot. I'd think you would give him a medal for that.


----------



## dorin (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks for all the answers!

The Contnental 4000s II actually are 30.42mm wide when inflated, can anyone recommend a tire that will stay at 28 or max 29? Or is my only option to get a 26 which in turn will bloat to 28?

between 4-season and Michelin Pro4 endurance what would you recommend? I have Pro4 for 2,5000km and not one flat

cheers,
dorin


----------



## dorin (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks for all the answers!

The Continental 4000s II 28c actually are 30.42mm wide when inflated, can anyone recommend a tire that will stay at 28 or max 29? Or is my only option to get a 26 which in turn will bloat to 28?

between 4-season and Michelin Pro4 endurance what would you recommend? I have Pro4 for 2,500km and not one flat

cheers,
dorin


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

I've been riding some Vittoria Rubino Pro with the Grafton. THey seem to be some of the smaller 28's out there. Mine were about 29ish on 25 wide rims so they may be true to size on a smaller rim. Rubino Pros do everything good and nothing great. Just a solid tire for me that rides nice and not expensive.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I've honestly never had a traditional puncture or pinch flat on my 25mm 4 seasons. the one exception was due to rolling over a metal strap in the bike lane that was kinda hidden in some shadows under an overpass. It sliced both tires to the rim. No pneumatic tire would have fared any better. I chalk that one up to rider stupidity.

Otherwise, the 4 seasons are very durable. I usually get about 4k miles of mixed light gravel and paved road/mut riding on a rear with the 25's.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

dorin said:


> Thanks for all the answers!
> 
> The Continental 4000s II 28c actually are 30.42mm wide when inflated, can anyone recommend a tire that will stay at 28 or max 29? Or is my only option to get a 26 which in turn will bloat to 28?
> 
> ...


Like many have said it depends on the tire/rim combination. Michelin tends to run very much over their stated size, I've had the 25mm Pro Race measure 28.0mm on Bontrager Race TLR rims which aren't hugely wide. They'd probably be close to 30.0 on HED Belgian +.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

On my 20 mm wide (internal) rims 25 mm GP4000s measure 27mm. 25mm Michelin Pro4 SC and Endurance measure even larger, close to 28 mm. That being said I don't know how good of a tire the GP4000 is for gravel riding, it doesn't really have any sidewall protection. I would probably want something with a little bit of tread if you are sinking into gravel.


----------



## dorin (Aug 11, 2016)

Sorry, didn't think that 28 become 30 or such, was presuming 28 is 28, I was surprised when I measured the GPs, hence my consternation. Cheers, Dorin


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, you tried the Conti 4KS II in 28mm which blew up to 31mm and rubbed against the fork. Try the Challenge PR 27mm. It will inflate to 30mm but it wil be "shorter" than the Conti so it will easily clear the fork. It's got a file tread pattern and that's what you need for gravel.


----------



## dorin (Aug 11, 2016)

Specialized Rouboix 700-25/28 expand to an exact 28mm wide and fit perfectly through the calipers


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I was going to mention the specialized roubaix tire as well. I've looked at them pretty extensively and I'm pretty sure they'll be my next 28mm "heavy" road race tire when my vit pave's wear out.

A cross bike takes tires that use off-road knobs, which your bike will not. Here's an example: Wiggle | Vittoria Cross XG Pro Cyclocross Folding Clincher Tyre | Cyclocross Tyres

For a super durable tire for gravel riding or something similar, I would recommend a maxxis refuse. It's got decent grip, the best flat protection I've ever seen in a road tire, and last a while. It doesn't roll fast but neither does a flat tire.

To prevent sinking, let some air out of the tires so they flatten. This will help some but this is kind of where I find file tread type tires work better as the side knobs help create a flatter contact patch that limits digging in. I don't know of any tires like that under 30mm though.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

the gp4000S in 25mm on my trek are wider than the 26mm spec turbo pro tires on my Roubaix. AND the rim is a touch wider on the Roubaix!

don't know if this applies to cross tires or not but there is surely a difference by brand and I wouldn't just go by the numbers on the sidewall.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

My Conti 4 season 28s measured 26.7mm on 21 id rims. These contis, unlike others, measure small, you can search some other threads for confirmation.

My Schwalbe Unos 28 are dead on at 28mm

FWIW


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

Vittoria Corsa graphene 28's on DT RR440 rims measure 27.2 @ 90psi

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

If you want to convert a road bike to something more suitable for gravel and you don't even have room for 28mm tires, you probably either need a different bike or if you absolutely want to keep that one and the front is the limit for tire width change the fork to cross type that will use cantilever brakes or a disc brake, but then you have a bit of a Frankenstein bike on your hands. 

A 28mm road tire isn't going to do that much better on gravel than a 25mm though, you really need to get a different bike IMHO and give up on forcing that round peg into a square hole.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

One more thing to consider; if you are going to do cyclocross, you WILL get dirt on your bike. If 28's don't fit, and you end up with 26's, that leaves less than 2mm clearance between your tire and your fork. A little bit of mud and one piece of gravel could bring you to a screeching halt.....


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

dorin said:


> I did mention conversion to cross and that I want to use 28 tires right?!
> 
> I asked for help, if you cannot give an answer to my question then maybe is better to refrain yourself, at best your answer can be seen as useless



Really? The response was helpful. Those tires run wide. Don't get hung up on the "nameplate" width. You have a tire that is too wide by 1 mm. Try one that is 3 mm narrower. That is a GP4000 IIs 25C. Try it.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

nsfbr said:


> Really? The response was helpful. Those tires run wide. Don't get hung up on the "nameplate" width. You have a tire that is too wide by 1 mm. Try one that is 3 mm narrower. That is a GP4000 IIs 25C. Try it.


Fitting is one thing, tires for "conversion to cross" is quite another. GP4000s, while a great clean road tire, would be a complete disaster for cross. I think the fact is the guy doesn't have enough tire clearance to do what he wants to do unless his definition of cross is very different from the rest of the world.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

Yeah, you're right. I should have ended my post with the word narrower and I completely missed the fact that his bike just isn't suited for the cross world.


----------

